# Yeast overgrowth and leaky gut syndrome



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

My poor Lizzie always has loose stools. She might be good for a few days and then back to the loose ones. She also has been having increased tear staining and I notice that her front feet are also stained. From what I read that is a problem with yeast usually caused by leaky gut syndrome. I also feed her a lot of chicken and read that chicken is a highly allergenic protein. I feel so bad for her if she always has a tummy ache. Has anyone else dealt with leaky gut syndrome??

I just contacted Sabine for a consultation and filled out the paperwork. My consultation with her is this week. I mentioned all of this to her, too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What in the world is leaky gut syndrome?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so glad you are going with Sabine! I'm sure she will help Lizzie out!!!
In the meantime, I would definitly take her off anything with Chicken in it!! 
the only time Tillie ever had the runs was when she had chicken and lo and behold, she was allergic to it! (along with 100 other things! LOL)
I look forward to hearing how things go with Sabine! I know Tillie is a ton healthier since going with her eating plan!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> My poor Lizzie always has loose stools. She might be good for a few days and then back to the loose ones. She also has been having increased tear staining and I notice that her front feet are also stained. From what I read that is a problem with yeast usually caused by leaky gut syndrome. I also feed her a lot of chicken and read that chicken is a highly allergenic protein. I feel so bad for her if she always has a tummy ache. Has anyone else dealt with leaky gut syndrome??
> 
> I just contacted Sabine for a consultation and filled out the paperwork. My consultation with her is this week. I mentioned all of this to her, too.


 Poor Lizzie, I just read some about leaky gut syndrome in humans. I would take a stool sample to the vets I read it could be accompanied by parasites. Have you tried the brat diet no food for a day add broth rice pumpkin? I use chicken but you are afraid she might be allergic


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you . You'll get some good info from Sabine. But don't generalize. Chicken is eaten by millions of dogs with no problems. Molly is one of them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's main meat is chicken, also.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Momo had serious allergy problems that might due to chicken as well. Yeast infection in ear, licking her paws and even rashes that look like pimples on her lower body. Bought her to 2 different vets and both said that it might be due to food and seasonal allergy. I normally feed her rice, boiled chicken and carrots for dinner but now mixtures of veggies like broccoli, cauliflower, carrots & cabbage with boiled pork, mixed with Orijen (beef). 

Took her off all chicken products and rice.

So far, so good.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So how is Lizzie doing!??


----------

